

Rdio Pushes Play Button For API, Affiliate Program - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/11/social-music-startup-rdio-pushes-play-button-for-api-affiliate-program/

======
thankuz
Covered on Mashable too: <http://mashable.com/2011/03/11/rdio-api/>

And, TheNextWeb: [http://thenextweb.com/dd/2011/03/11/rdio-launches-api-to-
pow...](http://thenextweb.com/dd/2011/03/11/rdio-launches-api-to-power-and-
monetize-music-apps/)

Also, RWW:
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/rdio_launches_affiliate...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/rdio_launches_affiliate_to_route_around_apples_sub.php)

Lastly, VentureBeat: <http://venturebeat.com/2011/03/11/rdio-api/>

